

Show HN: Realtime Currency Markets Data [4 day project] - kushti
http://forexnotions.com/

======
kushti
The idea is simple: put together freshest Forex signals, market triggers, news
and events. Choose currency pair you're interested in and get latest thoughts
on it. Updates every 3 minutes. Data taken from XML/RSS, and Html pages(by
scraping).

I spent 4 days on it during weekends. The implementation is quite raw, but
enough for prototype quality, I hope so. Next things to do: gather & combine
order book data, linkback signals sources, add more data sources, then... I
dunno yet, so please use feedback form on the site if you have an idea.

Implemented with Scala + Play 2.1 + Reactive Mongo + Akka for scraping
scheduling + own framework for scraping(will be opensourced soon). BootMetro
theme from aozora.github.com/bootmetro/

With any questions, friendship/job/partnership offers please write to
kushtech(@)yahoo(.)com . My personal site is chepurnoy.org.

